# Stillen Intercooled Supercharger Passes C.A.R.B.



## 2FST4U (Dec 3, 2003)

The newly released STILLEN Stage 2 Intercooled Supercharger for the 350Z and G35 Coupe reaches another milestone. Already the first and only 350Z / G35 forced induction kit that can offer an extended engine warranty, it is now the first and only 50 state legal forced induction kit for these cars. (C.A.R.B. Exemption Order #D-436-10.)

STILLEN receiving certification on this comprehensive supercharger system is no accident. More then 13 months of careful design and testing work have produced a unit that is not only powerful, but reliable and satisfying in all driving situations. The STILLEN Supercharger System adds more than 83 hp and 72 lb/ft. of torque raising the bar from [stock] 287 hp and 274 lb/ft. to 370 hp and 346 lb/ft. respectively. These gains are even more impressive when the power and torque curves are considered. One of the reasons STILLEN chose the Eaton based twin screw configuration is that torque and power gains start just off idle and continue to redline. There is no wait for spool up and our gains are consistent - not only at high RPMs - but all the way up the range.

STILLEN has been successful in accomplishing the goals of the 350Z / G35 supercharger project. These were:

* Offer Long-Lasting Reliable Power 
* Produce Power throughout the entire RPM range 
* Design a Supercharger that is reliable enough to offer a 3yr/36,000 Engine Warranty 
* Develop a Supercharger System that would meet increasingly stringent C.A.R.B. requirements.

Before you purchase a Supercharger System for your 350Z or G35 Coupe, make sure the unit you are considering offers you the peace of mind that STILLEN delivers. Make certain that the warranty you are offered doesn't just cover the blower itself. Also, ask why Jaguar, Mercedes, General Motors, Ford, Toyota, Nissan and other OEMs chose the Eaton based platform over others.

For more information on the STILLEN intercooled Supercharger for the Nissan/Infiniti 350Z & G35 Coupe or any other STILLEN accessory, check our site or call Toll Free 800-711-0310.


----------

